# Fine one day, dead the next



## deadsea60 (Sep 15, 2012)

My auzereus was fine one day and the next he was weak and couldnt move, tried putting food in front of him didn't want it and died later that day. 

The other day my one of my Phyllobates terribilis sort of did the same thing but seems to be recovering. Im not sure what is happening!!

All factors are the same!!

Thanks


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

do you have any pics of the victim azureus and/or the terribilis? what was the setup like? temps, humidity, when were the last fed, that sort of stuff.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Sounds like a temperature issue, how hot was your house yesterday?


----------



## deadsea60 (Sep 15, 2012)

my room has all my reptiles and amphibians so has a constant temp of about 22 c, 100% humidity in the tank


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Definitely a common factor there if it's happening to other frogs. Off the top what would be common to all tanks? Temps, food, water....


----------



## deadsea60 (Sep 15, 2012)

I have the same temps, humidity, food, water is bottled so not that. Really not sure


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

100% humidity is not something you want since it means that the tanks are saturated (unless your measuring devices are wrong..)... This is not a healthful condition for the frogs. 

There are a number of different things that could have caused those symptoms ranging from CO2 poisoning (sealed tanks..), to vitamin deficiencies.... to even infection by parasites/pathogens... 

There is too little information to figure out what went wrong... 

Ed


----------



## deadsea60 (Sep 15, 2012)

yh im sorry about the lack of info but i have no idea why it would be as no factors changed.
also tank is not sealed so not co2. with the vitamin defiencies what do you do to stop it?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm not trying to be a jerk here, I'm trying to help. Instead of being sorry for the lack of information, how about giving us some information? This is what people keep hinting at. We need information or nobody can possibly help.
You gave us a room temperature but that says almost nothing. You can have a frog room temperature of 22 C (72 F) and still have temps well in excess of 27 C (80 F). A lack of ventilation and heat from lights, can make the interior of the viv much hotter than the room itself.
Ed has stated it could be CO2 poisoning related to a tightly sealed viv, but in your reply you still don't give up the information. Do you have ventilation or not? The answer could steer us towards or away from temperatures and air exchange/suffocation.
Ed has mentioned vitamin problems but you don't care to give us a feeding schedule, the list of supplements you are using, how fresh they are, how they are stored, how often you dust, etc.
We don't know anything at all about your conditions.
How long have you had the frogs?
How old are the frogs?
How big a viv are they in?
Have you recently added any new frogs?
Do you have said Azureus and Terribilis in the same viv and if so, how many other animals are in there with them? What are these animals with them? You mention "Tank", as in singular, twice, so I am assuming these are together and may have more frogs with them?
What is the temperature INSIDE the viv? At the bottom? At the top?

There is just so much information that you must know unless you just picked up the whole shebang 2 days ago.


----------



## deadsea60 (Sep 15, 2012)

They are in separate terrariums.
There is ventilation in the tank
I feed the daily on fruit flies. I dont dust them as i was told that with a uv light they dont need it. If i do i will buy some asap!!
Had the frogs in the terrarium for about 3 months
The terrarium is about 45,45,45 cm
No new frogs in
Had live plants, drip wall, coconut hide, mongolia leaves, a SMALL pond, elivated bromeliads

Any more info just ask


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

deadsea60 said:


> They are in separate terrariums.
> There is ventilation in the tank


It is extremely difficult to get 100% humidity if the tank is properly ventilated. So either your method of measuring it is incorrect or despite having some ventilation the air isn't turning over which depending on the configuration, can still result in CO2 building up in the lower area(s) of the enclosure. 



deadsea60 said:


> I feed the daily on fruit flies. I dont dust them as i was told that with a uv light they dont need it.


Who told you that little gem of incorrect information..?? 

What kind of bulb are you using for a UV light and what kind of lid is between the light and the frogs? 

Even if they are getting proper UV exposure, that only provides the ability to convert D3 and does nothing to supply vitamin A, E, B complex, calcium, etc so you could have multiple deficiencies going on.... 

I notice that you still haven't provided the in tank temperature.... 

What are you using to measure temperature and humidity in the enclosures?



deadsea60 said:


> Had the frogs in the terrarium for about 3 months


Can you explain why you claim to have had them for 3 months in this thread, yet in a seperate thread you claim to have had the terriblis for a year? specifically 




deadsea60 said:


> Have had them for about a year now


 from http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/br...yllobates-terribilis-how-induce-breeding.html

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

You have to dust! When I was new and didn't know I lost a few frogs that way!


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

deadsea60 said:


> I feed the daily on fruit flies. I dont dust them as i was told that with a uv light they dont need it.


I've never heard that before. 
Go buy some Repashy Calcium Plus as soon as possible. 
Repashy Superfoods :: RETAIL :: By Product Name :: Calcium Plus :: Calcium Plus 4 oz BAG 

Sorry about your frog.
Steve


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

First off, unless you misunderstood, then whoever told you that they need no dusting powder, knows absolutely nothing about frogs. Don't buy from them again.
The lack of vitamins and calcium could be your issue. If you have had frogs for a year, and not given them any vitamins or calcium, I'm actually surprised any are alive. When you go get some dusting powders, make sure you get the right thing. Some do not have a usable form of vitamin A. I like to use Repashy Calcium Plus. It takes care of your Calcium and your vitamins.
You have still not given any internal viv temps. At this point, you've been asked repeatedly for them but not offered anything up. I'm guessing you have no idea how hot those lights can push the internal viv temps. Heat could still be the issue.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

> Can you explain why you claim to have had them for 3 months in this thread, yet in a seperate thread you claim to have had the terriblis for a year? specifically


Doh....damnit Ed you're so observant. I missed that one


----------

